# Bosch 4100 CrossCut Sled -- Thoroughly Confused New Owner



## PatrickIrish

I just ordered the outfeed and left feed extensions. This gives me 18" more inches outfeed so around 36" from front of saw and 12" more to the left.

I want to build a crosscut sled but all the plans I see are for cabinet or contractor saws. None are for portable worksite saws.

My saw will get folded away so I can park in the garage when not using it.

My Questions:

Do I make more sled to the right or left side of the blade? 
Do I make it some length hangs off the sides when the saw is closed and outdeeds not open?
Do I take into account the table slides open to the right? 
What are some rough overall dimensions I should look into? 
Is it better to have a t-track on the top or face of the fence of the sled?

Thanks
PB


----------



## crank49

I don't have a portable saw so I only speak from general terms.

My sled rides in both miter slots.

It is centered over the blade; ignores where the end of the table, extensions, outfeed table are or are not.

My runners, which ride in the miter slots, are extended toward the outfeed side of the saw. This allows me to cut wider parts because the sled can hang out past the near (infeed) side of the saw top and still be lined up and in the slots.

I wish I had not wasted the time and material to build a sled because to me it is redundant and useless when I have a perfectly good miter saw.


----------



## BurtC

Rockler make one specifically for portable saws.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21487&site=ROCKLER
I have one and it gets lots of use. Great product.


----------



## BentheViking

I'd love a cross cut sled for my PorterCable 220TS, but haven't figured out how I'd want to make it yet. I couldn't get Burt's link to work on my work computer but I think I looked up the right product on the rockler website and it appears they are using your saw in the demo photo.

That being said while it does recieve a number of favorable reviews it seems like its missing quite a bit that a tradtional cross cut sled has (like anything on the right of the blade), but I do like that it can miter unlike many homemade sleds. Can't wait for Sandor Nagyszalanczy Jigs and Fixtures to come in the mail next week. Im sure they will have some good tips.


----------



## BurtC

Rockler has an optional cutoff platform for the right side of blade. Outrageous price, so I made my own cutoff platform. I miter quite a bit with it. Yep, the sled is on a Bosch 4000 in picture.


----------



## waho6o9

Just make them the way you like, cause when you fold up your saw you won't
have the sled in there.
At least that's what I do with my 4100.


----------



## waho6o9

I made 2 plywood runners and then put down a square piece
of plywood and glued and screwed them together on the 4100.

Add some fences, and some hold downs and one sled is made.
I have another one as well. Personal, making them makes more sense as you
can make them for different tasks and you're not out a lot of money.

If you need help PM and I'd be glad to help where I can.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I have the 4100, and I just have an aluminum miter bar with a sheet of 1/2" plywood, and two pieces of 4/4 stock for fences. It work well, but in the next couple weeks I am making the adjustable crosscut sled from Woodsmith magazine. I've collected all the hardware. I don't see any reason why it should not work for me. I also have the extensions.


----------



## madts

Just go ahead and make one to the needs you think you need. I can promise you that it will not be the last one you make. I have 4 of them.


----------



## RonInOhio

Agree that no one sled is a do-all. Typically cross-cut sleds are not as deep or wide as panel cutting sled.

Common sleds are cross-cut for boards, Cross-cut for panels, and dado sleds. People often try to find a 
happy compromise in an all around sled for boards and panels but there is nothing written in stone on
sled sizes.


----------



## gvales

I have 2 for my 4100, one a bit larger than the other. The smaller one is made from the Incra system which is easier to handle.


----------



## fuigb

4100 jock here as well, and I echo those who say "make your own" and "make one for each unique task." No pics, I'm afraid, but I have two daily drivers, both with hardwood runners and bodies & fences from scrap BB plywood. The larger runs in two tracks and the back fence is perfectly aligned w the blade. Capacity is for stock up to about ten inches wide. #2 runs in only one track and was trimmed flush to the blade. Off of this I cut dadoes. Next up will be something large enough to handle panels and cabinet doors.

The sweetest part about these sleds is that they cost almost nothing, they're easy to build, and the do a great job. And maybe it's crazy, but I love they way that they slide effortless over the table top after a fresh coat of paste wax on the runners and bottom.


----------



## welcon

I built my sled just a few days ago, I had never heard of a sled till I joined this site. Now that I have one I know it will be used lots. The big thing for me now is an outfeed table.


----------



## Marty5965

I haven't even finished my shop yet but I made my sled. It looks a lot like yours Welcon. William Ng has a great you tube video called 5 cuts to a perfect crosscut sled, he shows how to make it and, more importantly IMO, how to true it up. Check it out.


----------



## crazybrit

I also have a 4100. I was thinking of making something similar to the last picture by gvales as my first task is going to be cutting down the boxes of some maple kitchen cabinets to reduce their width by 2" (assuming of course I can get them apart).

The Rockler looks cool but I think I need something bigger, also as a total woodworking beginner I'd rather start cheap and hold off on spending $$$ until I have a firmer idea on my needs. I signed up for their mailing list in case it goes on special.

I was going to use 1/2" ply rather than mdf for the base as it will be stored in the basement when not in use and Oregon is pretty damp. My main question is what people recommend for the miter runners? I'll be buying everything and I don't want to end up spending a ton of cash. I was looking at these: http://www.amazon.com/UHMW-Strip-48-Peachtree-Woodworking/dp/B000O2KODM

Has anyone used them? I saw the review suggesting cutting a 3/4" dado into some scrap to act as a jig to hold the strip straight while it's being attached to the sled. Or am I better off initially just cutting a 3/4" strip of ply and seeing how that works out. The cost of the metal bars is more than I'm willing to spend and (unlike others) I don't have any scrap stock lying around.


----------



## matermark

I have the 4100DG-09 and have the same dilemma on which way to make the sled too; if I remember correctly, it is a left-tilt blade, and if you ever would need to tilt the blade, (you'd probably need a separate sled or a replaceable insert), the majority of the sled should be on the right, so your work wouldn't get pinched between the blade and table or cause flinging your work back as you… does this make sense?

I wonder if it's just easier to use a miter saw for crosscuts and build a "deep" sled with a depth of 24+ inches to cut panels, (big enough to do base cabinets), or even make a sled with just a front fence (would it be still considered a fence?) to rip sheets? I know this saw's stand can be used at 2 different heights, the lower height (~knee height+) would be easier to manage larger sheets.


----------

